# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Heiko Bleher discovers: Apistogramma from the Rio Puritè

## AquaticQuotient.com

Heiko Bleher has researched the Rio Puritè, a right-hand tributary of the Rio Içá in Amazonia, and found an amazing variety of previously unknown Apistogramma species to reveal to PFK readers.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

